# Islansd queen headboat in Kent Narrow



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Does any1 go out with Capt Meredith this year ?

Thanks !


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

I talked to him last week and he said his boat was out of the water for inspection and such..

410-827-7737 Capt Meredith


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the phone number i might go out next week.


----------

